

Ask HN: Is finals over for you guys? - MBonthera

 How did you stay focused?
======
jackkinsella
I stayed focused by:

1) Frequently switching revision activities between writing sample answers,
creating cheat sheets, drawing mind maps, cramming and participating in group
study sessions.

2) Working out for half an hour every day. Kept energy levels up.

3) Taking three hours off every night (from 9pm to midnight) which I spent
socializing with my friends and my girlfriend -- cooking, watching movies or
playing Mario Kart. Having something to look forward to at the end of the day
kept me motivated.

4) Saving coffee for later in the day (after 3pm). I've found that I become
tired X hours after my first cup of coffee in the day and, given that I'm
naturally energetic in the morning, I like to save the boost until late in the
day.

5) Working in a room with fresh air and good natural light. Kept me happy.

PS Shameless little plug here but if anyone has just finished finals you can
sell your old notes on www.oxbridgenotes.co.uk, my little startup.

------
cianclarke
Finished this Friday 20th. Stay focused? Well, HN didn't help! :P

